# FREE Baratza Encore + Accessories



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are giving away FREE Baratza Encore + Accessories if England win against Uruguay #URUvENG

All we ask for is for you to follow us on twitter @coffeeomega @coffeebar21 and retweet the competition.

All followers and retweets will be entered into the draw if England wins.

Good luck:good:







:good:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How about if we already follow you, just a retweet required?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Yes, Just à retweet Is required.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Done!

13 char...


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Done







,,,,,,,,,,


----------

